# The peptide thread



## CG (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't know it all, but I know a good bit. I also do my fair share of research and rodent experimentation. Got a question? Fire away. Got some good answers\info? Hang around, this community needs people educated about peptides.

Remember, these are not for human use, additionally, this is NOT a source thread. Don't ask.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 19, 2011)

hell yea i have been really mad about nobody on here ever talks about any thing other than gear i mean i like gear my rats on gear now but i need somthing else to add to my gear i am wanting to get cutt and ripped to shreds gear just seems to make me huge which is good and all but i want more.i have been trying to learn about peg mgf,cjc1295,ghrp-2,follistanin 344,frag,acvr2b9ace-031) hgh, igf-1 etc.but it is really confussing why everybody has to make this stuff confussing idk gear is not confussing why is this shit.


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 19, 2011)

What kind of reading do you recommend for a person that is a completely newbie at peptides? I mean a source of easy and simples information, without farmacodynamic and farmacocynetic, just the practical uses of the peptides and their combination.

If there isn't something like that, could you give us a explanation about the most used ones?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 19, 2011)

What's a good beginner peptide stack? Preferably all sub-q?


----------



## tyzero89 (Jul 19, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> What's a good beginner peptide stack? Preferably all sub-q?



Ipamorelin/CJC1295(no dac) both at 300mcg/day. You could also substitute the Ipam for GHRP-6 or 2. I Just like the Ipam because it doesnt make me hungry and it doesnt really effect prolactin and cortisol levels like GHRP-6/2 can.


----------



## CG (Jul 19, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> Ipamorelin/CJC1295(no dac) both at 300mcg/day. You could also substitute the Ipam for GHRP-6 or 2. I Just like the Ipam because it doesnt make me hungry and it doesnt really effect prolactin and cortisol levels like GHRP-6/2 can.



however, dosing with these is recommended as IM (ok to hit with a slin pin) splitting up into 3 different doses, each one done bilaterally


----------



## CG (Jul 19, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> hell yea i have been really mad about nobody on here ever talks about any thing other than gear i mean i like gear my rats on gear now but i need somthing else to add to my gear i am wanting to get cutt and ripped to shreds gear just seems to make me huge which is good and all but i want more.i have been trying to learn about peg mgf,cjc1295,ghrp-2,follistanin 344,frag,acvr2b9ace-031) hgh, igf-1 etc.but it is really confussing why everybody has to make this stuff confussing idk gear is not confussing why is this shit.



here's some basics 
Peg MGF - inferior to MGF(mechano growth factor). people like the Pegylation because it adds more shelf and halflife to the peptide, problem is, it cuts effectiveness dramatically. 

CJC1295, great peptide, for males, dose with*out* DAC. Do not confuse with CJC1293 or CJC1288 (inferior peptides). True CJC1295 is the same as a Modified GRF1-29

the GHRP's (growth hormone releasing peptides) are great peptides as well, more often used for gaining size. -6 is known to make you hungry as all hell. -2 is much better for muscle retention

Folli peptides are used to prevent the body from limiting the amount of skeletal muscle one can produce/retain. These have a hell of a potential. (ever seen baby hercules? or the "geared" dogs? check em out)

its a very broad spectrum of chemicals, which are all classified under one umbrella. As much as these have been around for some time, you have to realize, steroids were around for a very long time, tested on humans, legal for human consumption freely at one point, and are still perscribed today for their medical purposes. The relm of peptides is an ever changing and developing science. This is why we do not do these things to ourselves, but to lab rats. though the science is becoming more exact every day, there are still many questions left to be answered about how these will effect humans


----------



## CG (Jul 27, 2011)

new bit of Follistatin (folli344)

Follistatin is a Myostatin inhibitor. 
Myostatin is a skeletal muscle overgrowth inhibitor.
follistatin stops myostatin from stopping your muscle creation. 
(as simple as i could put it)

additionally, i have been told multiple times (cant find the study right now) that the only human trial was done by Wyeth, and subjects were injected with minimum 25 MG daily, for over one month. just think about that


Wikipedia's (shortest to the point ive found) definition

Myostatin (also known as growth differentiation factor 8, abbreviated "GDF8") is a secreted TGF beta protein family member that inhibits muscle differentiation and growth. Myostatin is produced primarily in skeletal muscle cells, circulates in the blood and acts on muscle tissue, by binding a cell-bound receptor called the activin type II receptor.[1][2] In humans, myostatin is encoded by the MSTN gene.[3]


----------



## njc (Aug 2, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> however, dosing with these is recommended as IM (ok to hit with a slin pin) splitting up into 3 different doses, each one done bilaterally


 

You sure about that?


----------



## CG (Aug 2, 2011)

njc said:


> You sure about that?



Yes, fairly sure... you disagree?

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## njc (Aug 2, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Yes, fairly sure... you disagree?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


 

My understanding is that there is no real benefit to injecting ghrp/ghrh combo IM other than it will become active a couple of minutes sooner.  When talking about IGF, thats a different story.


----------



## streeter (Aug 2, 2011)

OK I have some questions. I hear that a IU is not a measurement like mg  or ml it's based on the chemical and the rats weight. So lets say for  grins I had a female rat that weighed 120 pounds what would the amount  be for dosage of melatonin II and how would you reconstitute it?

OK now lets say you had for grins a male rat that weighed 200 pounds what would be the best peptide   to lose fat and gain lean mass and how much to dose just like in the  first question? I am looking at cjc1295 but with or without DAC? What do  you suggest for the least sides in my rat and to lose fat and gain  muscle hypothetically. 

Last just for fun lets say I had a female and a male rat and I wanted to  do an experiment to see if ipt-141 made the old female rat sexually  attack the old male rat well then how much would the dosage be for the  female rat and would you only use it when you wanted to increase the  libido of the female rat or daily?

Because I happen to know this old female rat has been living with the  male rat for many years and wants to attack the male rat she just  doesn't have the same old desire that the old rat still has. I speak  rat! we have this connection at least i think we do LOL


----------



## streeter (Aug 3, 2011)

OK My Lab Rat will be so proud of me I have  figured out one question myself. So the MII for tanning (And Maybe a  libido boost) If it's 10mg bottle and I reconstitute with one ml BW then  on a 100unit 1 ml Diabetic needle with the marks labeled 10,20,30 and  so on to 100 then 1 mg of MII would be the first number 10 which is  actually 1/10 the syringe  that would give my precious rat 1 mg per injection  each day which means one bottle lasts 10 days. So I will need at least 3 bottles more than likely.

Sound right to you guys?


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 3, 2011)

njc said:


> My understanding is that there is no real benefit to injecting ghrp/ghrh combo IM other than it will become active a couple of minutes sooner.  When talking about IGF, thats a different story.



Correct



streeter said:


> OK My Lab Rat will be so proud of me I have  figured out one question myself. So the MII for tanning (And Maybe a  libido boost) If it's 10mg bottle and I reconstitute with one ml BW then  on a 100unit 1 ml Diabetic needle with the marks labeled 10,20,30 and  so on to 100 then 1 mg of MII would be the first number 10 which is  actually 1/10 the syringe  that would give my precious rat 1 mg per injection  each day which means one bottle lasts 10 days. So I will need at least 3 bottles more than likely.
> 
> Sound right to you guys?



Your over thinking it. Its simple, mix with 20iu (or 20 1/10ths of a cc/ml) bac water. Refrigerate, and take 1/10thiu daily for 20 days. Insulin syringes are marked by the 10th normally. You dont want 1mg per day, take half of that (.5mg)


----------



## streeter (Aug 3, 2011)

someguy said:


> correct
> 
> 
> 
> your over thinking it. Its simple, mix with 20iu (or 20 1/10ths of a cc/ml) bac water. Refrigerate, and take 1/10thiu daily for 20 days. Insulin syringes are marked by the 10th normally. You dont want 1mg per day, take half of that (.5mg)


Let me see if I understand then you reconstitute a 10mg bottle of MII with how many ml of BW? then draw how much on a 100iu syringe daily?

Allright I have done some more reading let me see if i get this. if it is a 10mg bottle of MII then 100iu of BW added to it would make 1mg at the 10 mark so take 5 tics daily which is .5 mg and half of the 10 mark which means a 10 mg bottle lasts for 20 days correct. Sorry I am so dumb at this.


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Question on the folli are these effects permanent or only when ur rat is on it...

And what should the dose be?

 This pep is very intriguing because I believe my rats body is at its natural limits,
And hes no where near where he wants to be

Thanks in advance


----------



## CG (Aug 4, 2011)

streeter said:


> OK My Lab Rat will be so proud of me I have  figured out one question myself. So the MII for tanning (And Maybe a  libido boost) If it's 10mg bottle and I reconstitute with one ml BW then  on a 100unit 1 ml Diabetic needle with the marks labeled 10,20,30 and  so on to 100 then 1 mg of MII would be the first number 10 which is  actually 1/10 the syringe  that would give my precious rat 1 mg per injection  each day which means one bottle lasts 10 days. So I will need at least 3 bottles more than likely.
> 
> Sound right to you guys?



whoa. any rat i have ever stuck, i shoot with 250 M*C*G's pre UV exposure. nothing more, thats a recipe for wood sporting, hot/red flushed nauseous rat!


----------



## CG (Aug 4, 2011)

oh and to settle this, 1 iu (international unit) is the same as 1 cc (cubic centemeter). 100 of these (a full insulin syringe) is 1 ml. 

each "tick" mark on a 1ml syringe is typically 2 iu's (or .02 ml) 

if you reconstituted 10mg with 1ml of liquid, your solution would result in 10mg/ml. this is the same as 1mg/.1ml, or each tick mark =.2 mg which is the same as 200 mcg. 


questions?


----------



## CG (Aug 4, 2011)

Boxerjl2 said:


> Question on the folli are these effects permanent or only when ur rat is on it...
> 
> And what should the dose be?
> 
> ...



as far as i know, these effects are permanent. 

however, being that this has ONLY been through a clinical trial on rats, it could act completely different in humans (so dont do it!). I have not seen enough peer research to state contrary.


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Well there's a log going on follistatin soon im sure uv seen it,  im ready to see what it does,   somebodys gotta research it.. and at one time wasn't all of this only at a clinical trial on rats?


New question I always here about prolactin, from ghrp 6 but can't find info on it does that mean that my male rat is going to start lactating?


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Myostatin blockers destroy tendons


So I just read that the folli weakens tendons,  but if cjc 1295 w/o dac and a ghrp where dosed at the same time wud that help? Since they are spose to help with joints and tendons?

Or is all of this still up in the air??? 
But i did Read to dose 100 mcg a day for 10 days


----------



## streeter (Aug 4, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> whoa. any rat i have ever stuck, i shoot with 250 M*C*G's pre UV exposure. nothing more, thats a recipe for wood sporting, hot/red flushed nauseous rat!


Is 250mcg the same as .25mg? I thought the recomended dose of MII was .5 mg daily are you saying it's half of that?


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 4, 2011)

I once did 1 cc of melanotan I was sick throwing up nothing for 7 hours an had wood like no othr lol and I had to work, good thing I worked by myself, 
I didn't research very well haha bad times

Since when is melanotan a RC for rats? I bougt it for human injections, this was a while ago tho


----------



## CG (Aug 5, 2011)

So I just read that the folli weakens tendons,  but if cjc 1295 w/o dac and a ghrp where dosed at the same time wud that help? Since they are spose to help with joints and tendons?

Or is all of this still up in the air??? 
But i did Read to dose 100 mcg a day for 10 days[/QUOTE]
Not sure, going to have to get back to you



Boxerjl2 said:


> I once did 1 cc of melanotan I was sick throwing up nothing for 7 hours an had wood like no othr lol and I had to work, good thing I worked by myself,
> I didn't research very well haha bad times
> 
> Since when is melanotan a RC for rats? I bougt it for human injections, this was a while ago tho





Hahaha did you read my post on mt2???? 

All research chemicals are for research only. I don't reccomend taking anything we talk about here.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Aug 5, 2011)

streeter said:


> Is 250mcg the same as .25mg? I thought the recomended dose of MII was .5 mg daily are you saying it's half of that?



Say you hit a tanning bed (if you use mt2, you're prob a indoor tanner too, don't lie) 3 times a week. You would want 250 mcg subq about 5-10 mins pre uv exposure. Few reasons. 1. Lower dose, lower sides. 2.immediate uv exposure means you'll be acting on this compound when its at its strongest in your body.

Sides that you WILL aviod (ok some don't but jfc its better) 
-spot darkening
-different color in the face
-most nausea
-flushing post inject
-moles (some notice the formation of new moles\freckles after some time)

When you think about it, this is something that if you increase it in your body gradually so you can acclimate to it better
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## streeter (Aug 5, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Say you hit a tanning bed (if you use mt2, you're prob a indoor tanner too, don't lie) 3 times a week. You would want 250 mcg subq about 5-10 mins pre uv exposure. Few reasons. 1. Lower dose, lower sides. 2.immediate uv exposure means you'll be acting on this compound when its at its strongest in your body.
> 
> Sides that you WILL aviod (ok some don't but jfc its better)
> -spot darkening
> ...


OK Well you didn't answer my question but that is ok. BTW It's for my wife not me. And she doesn't use a tanning bed it's like 110 everyday here in Hell. Also she is taking it for the libido increase side so we want that side effect. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 7, 2011)

New question I always here about elevated prolactin, from ghrp 6 but can't find info on it, what does that mean for my male rat 

Did Read it could cause infertility


And elevated cortisol lvls, doesn't cortisol cause catabolism?


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 7, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Hahaha did you read my post on mt2????
> 
> All research chemicals are for research only. I don't reccomend taking anything we talk about here.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Hmm well th stuff I bought wasn't a research chemical
I don't know what # was after it but it was melanotan


----------

